# Unpacking day pictures of HP SubMersive (Black Oak veneer)



## ryansboston (Dec 10, 2010)

I did a quick search and didn't see pictures posted of the lovely Seaton HP SubMersive on this site, so I thought I would share my unpacking day pictures (from Nov 2011) with HTS. IMO, the black oak veneer is very easy on the eyes... 


The second to last picture is of my new HP SubM next to my beloved SVS PB-10 NSD that had served me very well until the SubM took over sub duties..


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

That is an impressive looking beastie.
I also like your floorboards. I'm a big fan of timber floors.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Congrats on the purchase! I don't think money can buy a better subwoofer, I'm in love with mine


----------



## ryansboston (Dec 10, 2010)

robbo266317 said:


> That is an impressive looking beastie.
> I also like your floorboards. I'm a big fan of timber floors.


Thanks.. my living room is relatively small so the SubM is likely a little overkill.. but hey, I enjoy it!  

I don't own the place- I'm renting but still but do enjoy having those floors. . much better than carpet.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

That is one serious looking sub! I would run to my movie rack and begin demoing like a mad scientist.


----------



## ryansboston (Dec 10, 2010)

JBrax said:


> That is one serious looking sub! I would run to my movie rack and begin demoing like a mad scientist.


Whenever I have people over I put in Scuba Steves 2.0 demo disk and play a few scenes of the LFE-intensive clips, and people are always saying "This is sooo much better than IMAX!!!" <-never fails to put a huge stupid grin on my face :T


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm very happy with my sub but that thing looks to be a completely different animal.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Mmmmm new equipment


----------



## ryansboston (Dec 10, 2010)

JBrax said:


> I'm very happy with my sub but that thing looks to be a completely different animal.


I didnt bother putting in a review because the HP subM already has so many great reviews at various sites..


----------



## Reefdvr27 (Aug 1, 2012)

Beautiful!! Sub! 

Way to cool on the Super Nintendo! I was going to order one, but then I found out I can download all those old Super Nintendo games on the Wii! My daughter and I have been having a ball playing some of those old hits!


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Party time!


----------

